# South Bend 9A (ca. 1944) how to remove reverse gears?



## scritch (Sep 22, 2017)

I am trying to get the reversing gears off of my ca. 1944 SB 9A lathe.  They have a nut on one end of each bearing shaft, but the other shafts ends are smooth, round, with a single hole in them.  Is that intended for a special pin spanner, or is there another trick to removing the gears?


----------



## Asm109 (Sep 22, 2017)

The hole is for oil.
Have you tried loosening the nut?


----------



## scritch (Sep 22, 2017)

Can't remove nut. Shaft turns.  That's why I think there must be a "special service tool" to remove the shafts.


----------



## dlane (Sep 22, 2017)

Take off the reverser, fix it on the bench
Pic?


----------



## Asm109 (Sep 23, 2017)

Impact wrench


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 23, 2017)

There is no special tool.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 24, 2017)

Put the jam nut back on the stud and back off about one thread.  Take a brass faced hammer (12 oz) and give it a good blow.  The stud shaft should start to move.  Back off another thread and give it a few more blows and continue until the nut comes off.  By them a light tap or two with the same brass faced hammer should drop the stud off of the reverse tumbler.  Repeat for the other stud gear stud. Don't beat the crap out of it!  It's cast iron and can break!  A small arbor press would be the best way to remove.   Ken

OOPS!!  Just realized the stud is turning with the jam nut.  In that case, grab the stud with a pair vise grips, not very tight and see if that will hold it while trying to back off the nut.  If I recall, those studs are hard on the surface, may not get a grab with vise grips.  You might rig up a tool using the oiling holes to hold it while removing the nut.


----------

